# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  هشدار! مجرمان سایبری در کمین پرداخت آنلاین مالیات های کاربران

## zeynab89

اگر جزء افرادی هستید که پرداخت های خود را آنلاین انجام می دهید تا به حال متوجه شده اید که هر بی احتیاطی از جانب شما در فضای وب می تواند به از دست رفتن اطلاعات و پول های شما ختم شود. اما این پرداخت ها شامل چه چیزهایی می شوند؟ خرید های اینترنتی؟ انتقال های وجه؟ یا پرداخت های مالیات؟ بله مالیات خود را چگونه پرداخت می کنید؟ متاسفانه مالیات ها و پرداخت آن ها توسط کاربران بخش لذتبخش ماجرا برای ممجرمان سایبری است.

از سوی دیگر سمت کسب و کارها و حسابداران، در حال حاضر فصل دستمزد، عیدی و حقوق کارمندان است و مجرمان این فرصت را غنیمت می شمارند و از راه های مختلف به حملات مخرب خود می پردازند.

مجرمان از طریق حملات مخرب فیشینگ و تروجان های مخرب کاربران را فریب و کلاهربرداری های خود را جهش می دهند.

اما براستی چه راهی برای جلوگیری از نفوذ آن ها وجود دارد؟ مجرمان به همه جا نفوذ می کنند و در همه جا گسترش می یابند. ما در این مقاله قصد داریم یک سری نکات که به شما کمک می کند تا پرداخت های خود را حتی در زمان اوج حمله ی مجرمان و فصل مشغله ی آن ها متذکر شویم.
ارتباطات خود را با دقت بیشتری ادامه دهید. مجرمان سایبری از هر راهی برای فریب شما و به دام انداختن استفاده می کنند. آن ها از طریق ایمیل های فیشنگ ( که معمولا از طرف سازمان های مالی و مالیاتی هستند) به شما پیام ارسال می کنند و تشخیص آن ها به راستی کاری سخت و دشوار است.مالیات های خود را زودهنگام پرداخت کنید و بگذارید بوقت و بدون عجله مراحل آن ها تکمیل شود. پشت گوش انداختن این مسائل باعث می شود که ایمیل های فیشنگ و پیام های مخرب مجرمان را با ظاهر گول زننده ی آن ها باور کنید و مطمئن شوید که آن ها از اداره های دولتی و مالیات است که برای شما ارسال شده و روی آن ها کلیک کنید.
تنها به منابع مورد اعتماد و رسمی و قانونی برای پرداخت وجوه مالیاتی خود اعتماد کنید. منابع قابل اعتماد شامل منابع رسمی آگاهی و مالیات و سازمان های دولتی هستند. اگر شما به رسمی بودن آن ها شک دارید در تلفن یا از طریق وب سایت آن ها را بررسی نمایید. حتما شماره تلفن و یا آدرس ایمیلی که با آن با شما ارتباط برقرار شده است را بررسی نمایید.
برای معاملات بانکی خود از یک ارتباط امن همانند یک وی پی ان استفاده نمایید. این ارتباط به شما کمک می کند که کسی بین شما و وب سایت اصلی قرار نگیرد.ایمیل های خود را بررسی نمایید و روی پیوست های مشکوک و یا غیر منتظره کلیک نکنید.
از یک راهکار امنیتی قابل اعتماد و قوی که دارای ویژگی های حفاظت از پول یا همان Safe Moneyدر راهکارهای امنیتی کسپرسکی دارد و باعث می شود تا محیطی امن برای شما مهیا شود و از معاملات بانکی شما محافظت شود استفاده کنید.

----------

